# Nintendo takes System Menu's below 4.3 offline



## Anon10W1z (Mar 20, 2012)

The system menu files of system menu's with versions below 4.3 are confirmed to be offline.

The sad sad news is in the title folks. Confirmed by testing with NUSD and ModMii.

Since several IOS's are down, and those are used as bases for cIOS's, we can't build cIOS's with ModMii or other tools.

Sources: Myself, and ModMii Support Topic.

EDIT: Lacius proved me wrong, guys. Sorry for the false alarm. The files are up again (?).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh no, now I can't play all those fantastic online Wii games that I pirated.

You should see the look of despair on my face.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh well.


----------



## prowler (Mar 20, 2012)

Great news post

AAAA+ would read again


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 20, 2012)

ZaeZae64 said:


> Oh well.


I know I know. Very sad news indeed. Good thing I have 4.1U mod files handy in a folder on my desktop


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 20, 2012)

Front. Page. News.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 20, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Front. Page. News.


Thank you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Offline meaning off the NUS or offline altogether? Because I just checked and my 4.2 Wii connects perfectly fine and both the MW3 Multiplayer mode and Internet Channel work, didn't bother to check any more games.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Offline meaning off the NUS or offline altogether? Because I just checked and my 4.2 Wii connects perfectly fine and both the MW3 Multiplayer mode and Internet Channel work, didn't bother to check any more games.


I meant the Nintendo servers are no longer hosting such files. Internet is fine on all Wiis.

EDIT: By such files, I mean the System Menus themselves and the IOS's used by them.


----------



## Fyrus (Mar 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Offline meaning off the NUS or offline altogether? Because I just checked and my 4.2 Wii connects perfectly fine and both the MW3 Multiplayer mode and Internet Channel work, didn't bother to check any more games.



I think it's the system files that are down, not actually any game's server.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Offline meaning off the NUS or offline altogether? Because I just checked and my 4.2 Wii connects perfectly fine and both the MW3 Multiplayer mode and Internet Channel work, didn't bother to check any more games.
> ...


This is an ambiguous title then - it can mean either of those things and I suggest that you change it accordingly to for example "Nintendo no longer hosts System Menu < 4.3" or something like that.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 20, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Offline meaning off the NUS or offline altogether? Because I just checked and my 4.2 Wii connects perfectly fine and both the MW3 Multiplayer mode and Internet Channel work, didn't bother to check any more games.
> ...


Correct.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 20, 2012)

i thought this was a joke topic...

EDIT: YAY 3,000 post mitchs!! now i'm going go streaking in the park and go skinny dipping in the dark why i'm at it!! i'm such a dick posting this and i don't give a flying muk


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


How to Edit: Click edit on the first post.
How is it ambiguous: Wii's have System Menu's, don't they? By saying that System Menu's go offline, you might convey the message that they are stripped of the Online features via a System Menu check... which would be a big achievement for Nintendo - the pro's at security.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 20, 2012)

@Foxi4 Fixed.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 20, 2012)

My life is garbage
edit:WOO 1000th post!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 20, 2012)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> My life is garbage


And that's your 1,000th post? Not gonna look back on that anytime soon, eh?  Well I'm kinda sad about this too, so don't feel so bad man!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> My life is garbage
> edit:WOO 1000th post!


That is _flaming_, I should report that. Who cares if your wife is a member or not, you're still not supposed to be nasty...

...outside of EoF.


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I expected that TBH. We'll all have to mod on 4.3..... boo-fucking-hoo.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 20, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Well I expected that TBH. We'll all have to mod on 4.3..... boo-hoo.


Unless u have a copy of 4.1 around.

Or you want to illegally download its wad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Well I expected that TBH. We'll all have to mod on 4.3..... boo-fucking-hoo.


More like "15 seconds from now dumps of IOS'es will be available online from second-hand sources". People are forgetting that those updates are available on discs.


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Well I expected that TBH. We'll all have to mod on 4.3..... boo-fucking-hoo.
> ...



Yea....but unless Twiizers or some legitimate scene release group provides and/or tests them I'd be a bit nervous about installing them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...


All the world needs is an app that CRC-Checks the dumped/downloaded IOS/System Menu files with a database of CRC's of the original dumps.


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



True. Well time to wait and see.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 20, 2012)

So does this mean everyone on a system menu below 4.3 should update?


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 20, 2012)

so wait my wii cant play online games anymore although i think im on 4.3 or whatever it is but its a hacked version of it so idk


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 20, 2012)

Someone explain me to what the fuck is going on in layman's terms.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Someone explain me to what the fuck is going on in layman's terms.


Certain IOS files are no longer downloadable via NUS downloaders. That'd be it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Someone explain me to what the fuck is going on in layman's terms.
> ...



And this is a problem because?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


Because some people like to downgrade etc.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh crap.Can't we rip update files from game discs and use those?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 20, 2012)

@Hyro-Sama And System Menus.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> @Hyro-Sama And System Menus.


http://wiibrew.org/wiki/IOS

A System Menu is essentially a type of an IOS, really.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


the wii is pretty much dead anyway there prob wont be any need to downgrade etc


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > Oh crap.Can't we rip update files from game discs and use those?
> ...


Because that stops Release Groups from doing it, rrrright?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Team Fail said:
> ...


Well, its also Nintendo copyrighted...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


*gasp* just like every single Nintendo game ever made, but they made it to the Internet safetly. 

The only difference here is that GBATemp and other similar sites will not be able to host it - those files would probably end up on Torrents or ROM/ISO sites.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 21, 2012)

yay time to upload some stuff LOL j/k i'm pissed right now but still this looks like trouble for people who don't want to upgrade.


----------



## Coto (Mar 21, 2012)

I knew this day would come someday. Well, my wii's 4.3 and chipped, without issues.  =P

What about mod-mii?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 21, 2012)

Coto said:


> I knew this day would come someday. Well, my wii's 4.3 and chipped, without issues.  =P
> 
> What about mod-mii?


ModMii gets its files from NUS so yeah unfortunately it's pretty much useless for now.


----------



## air2004 (Mar 21, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> The system menu files of system menu's with versions below 4.3 are confirmed to be offline.
> 
> The sad sad news is in the title folks. Confirmed by testing with NUSD and ModMii.
> 
> ...



On a side note , ninty is now hosting partys in my pants


----------



## Janthran (Mar 21, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Front. Page. News.
> ...


pretty sure this was sarcasm


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Someone explain me to what the fuck is going on in layman's terms.



im so happy you asked that question because i didnt understand a shit.


----------



## Ryupower (Mar 21, 2012)

i think
if you are not on the latest 
System Menu toy will NOT be able to get online

and Nintendo removed all(or many) of the old files (IOS) off there servers
so there is no way to get them (in a legal way)


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 21, 2012)

So now we just need to take an extra few mins to download them illegally if we need them? 
Fair enough...


----------



## ferofax (Mar 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh no, now I can't play all those fantastic online Wii games that I pirated.
> 
> You should see the look of despair on my face.


You are a shining ray of light, you are.


----------



## nl255 (Mar 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



No!  Never use CRCs for anything except checking for accidental file corruption as they are trivial to fake.  Use SHA-1, SHA-256 or even MD5 instead.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 21, 2012)

Ryupower said:


> i think
> if you are not on the latest
> System Menu toy will NOT be able to get online
> 
> ...


No, Old system menus CAN get online, just that they are no longer hosted on NUS servers.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyways, one thing is for sure: The Wii U is taking over. Otherwise, why randomly delete content off your servers, Nintendo?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Anyways, one thing is for sure: The Wii U is taking over. Otherwise, why randomly delete content off your servers, Nintendo?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways, one thing is for sure: The Wii U is taking over. Otherwise, why randomly delete content off your servers, Nintendo?


----------



## Lacius (Mar 21, 2012)

I was just able to download various IOS files and system menus prior to 4.3 (U). Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 21, 2012)

Lacius said:


> I was just able to download various IOS files and system menus prior to 4.3 (U). Can anyone else confirm?


Really? Let me check.
EDIT: Holy, your right! Wonder what happened.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 21, 2012)

And this is what happens when we jump to conclusions.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 21, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> And this is what happens when we jump to conclusions.



Because Nintendo is never, under supreme rule, allowed to have a momentary server outage.  Right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 21, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > And this is what happens when we jump to conclusions.
> ...


"OH GOD CAN'T ACCESS FILES FOR A FEW HOURS EVERYTHING _MUST _BE DOWN!"


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 21, 2012)

@Suprgamr232 This rarely happens, OK? So don't be so rude.

And DeadlyFoez said the same thing but never said he found the servers were online. Can you take a look at the last 2 pages of ModMii's thread?


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 21, 2012)

If it was a server outage then wouldn't all files be inaccessible not just all the old ones?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 21, 2012)

KazoWAR said:


> If it was a server outage then wouldn't all files be inaccessible not just all the old ones?



Outage, bug, glitch, alignment of the planets, God and Satan disagreeing over a cup of tea, whatever.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 21, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> @Suprgamr232 This rarely happens, OK? So don't be so rude.
> 
> And DeadlyFoez said the same thing but never said he found the servers were online. Can you take a look at the last 2 pages of ModMii's thread?


Making a joke doesn't not always = being rude.

And just because DeadlyFoez says it, doesn't mean it's absolutely true. He may be cool, but he ain't no god.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh no, now I can't play all those fantastic online Wii games that I pirated.
> You should see the look of despair on my face.


if you gonna troll at least try to understand what he's talking about

anyway... false alarm
I guess we should download all the IOSs and SMs for the sake of preservation


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm surprised that this didn't come sooner, I was also surprised when it was confirmed to be false.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh no, now I can't play all those fantastic online Wii games that I pirated.
> 
> You should see the look of despair on my face.


Umm... this doesn't mean anything about online gaming.
It just means that you can't download a system menu before 4.3 from Nintendo's servers.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 21, 2012)

This is what happens when the news source is yourself.

edit :


Anon10W1z said:


> @Suprgamr232 This rarely happens, OK? So don't be so rude.
> 
> And DeadlyFoez said the same thing but never said he found the servers were online. Can you take a look at the last 2 pages of ModMii's thread?



You must be a very sensitive person if you think Suprgamr32 was being rude.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 21, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> This is what happens when the news source is yourself.
> 
> edit :
> 
> ...


HEY IT'S 232 NOT 32.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when the news source is yourself.
> ...



D:


----------



## T3GZdev (Mar 21, 2012)

nintendo need to take all of those pirates & hackers offline, tired of getting on black ops wii online & some guy summons a choper within 4 secounds of the game.

xbox live bans them for life right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 21, 2012)

t377y000 said:


> nintendo need to take all of those pirates & ahckers offline, tired of getting on black ops wii online & some guy summons a choper withn 4 secounds of the game. -_-
> xbox live bans them for life right?


Because that stops them.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 21, 2012)

t377y000 said:


> nintendo need to take all of those pirates & hackers offline, tired of getting on black ops wii online & some guy summons a choper within 4 secounds of the game.


they dont care they never have they never did anything to stop it even with mk my advice dont bother with wiis online. hopefully they do a better job with the wiiu. (they better!)


----------



## T3GZdev (Mar 21, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> > nintendo need to take all of those pirates & hackers offline, tired of getting on black ops wii online & some guy summons a choper within 4 secounds of the game.
> ...



well the 3DS online seems pretty great, mostly with MK7 3DS & haven't played resident evil revelations yet. only problem i see is with that glitch in waku but that seems fixable with an update. i only see the wii u version of online getting better than the 3DS version. also there's the nintendo network think coming for 3DS & Wii u.
as for current gen, idk like wii & DS i felt they could have put alot of more work in them mostly the developers tho.
metroid prime hunters DS wifi online multiplayer, with bot options, & voice chat, mario kart DS 8 player online (with bots i think), no voice chat but sill good, other than that there's the cod DS games with online but no voice chat,  & pokemon games they have voice chat & video chat, on the wiis side we have black ops mw1 & mw3 which work like the other console versions, conduit 1 & 2 which works like cod franchise online, mk7 & a few others liek monster hunter tri which i have yet to beat lol there's also pokemon battle revolution with online very old tho. & super smash bros brawl online was great but i now feel it can be improved.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 21, 2012)

so they are back? darn i now lied to my friend.


----------



## LAA (Mar 21, 2012)

t377y000 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > t377y000 said:
> ...



Nope, nintendo arent fixing that glitch. They said they werent gonna make other carts not have that glitch so they dont get a disadvantage, so I think its pretty stupid carts cant get updates still, not convincing me they're really took their system to the next level really. For games, sure they have awesome games, but nothing really seems like its the next level. and online can still be better I think. But it has KH3D, so thats enough to make me want a 3DS alone, ha ha.


----------



## T3GZdev (Mar 22, 2012)

they could just be waiting for nintendo network & wii u tho for the fix. tho they said that.
we are getting dlc & sstuff & profiles maybe we will also be getting that.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2012)

How did i not notice that OP didnt have a source lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 22, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> How did i not notice that OP didnt have a source lol


it used to he edited it


----------



## Some1CP (Mar 22, 2012)

THANK GOD I re hacked my Wii 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 22, 2012)

it's a false alarm their all back now


Spoiler



time to close the thread?


----------

